
How U.S. Marshals used Redskins tickets to bust fugitives in 1985 sting - percept
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/dc-sports-bog/wp/2015/12/18/how-u-s-marshals-used-redskins-tickets-to-bust-fugitives-in-1985-sting/
======
raphman_
> _" Leschorn eventually mailed more than 3,000 invitations to the last known
> addresses of fugitives with 5,117 outstanding warrants among them. About
> half of the invitations were returned because the suspects had moved."_

> _" The letter that was included with the invitation was signed by I. Michael
> Detnaw. (Spell the last name backwards and say the first and middle
> initials.)"_

Why would anybody in their right mind do this? I guess, there were quite a few
of the non-attending ~1400 recipients of this letter who recognized this
semordnilap and stayed away from the sting.

~~~
lwhalen
Criminals, for the most part, are dumb. The Marshalls still got a 50%-ish
response rate, and cut their capture-cost down to 10%. Not bad for a first-
time novel approach.

